
There is No Evidence Supporting Auditory and Visual Learning, Psychologists Say - CMartucci
http://www.psychologicalscience.org/index.php/news/releases/learning-styles-debunked-there-is-no-evidence-supporting-auditory-and-visual-learning-psychologists-say.html
======
billswift
This is just a press report from more than a year and a half ago. There is
more information about the article mentioned on the Wikipedia page,
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Learning_styles>, under the heading "The 2009
APS Critique".

